# Google Search Missing



## Zhizara (Feb 22, 2015)

Can someone please explain what happened to ouor wonderful Google Search?

Now there is Advanced Search.  Hard to use.  Frustrating.

Please give me back my Google Search!  Please!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 22, 2015)

Z, I have google search in my toolbar, apart from DC. I've never noticed having a google search here.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Z, I have google search in my toolbar, apart from DC. I've never noticed having a google search here.


Me either.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2015)

Hmm.  I usually just use the iPad DC app, but when I go to the regular DC site, the DC Google search feature is still there.

Wonder what happened, Z.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2015)

Where is  the DC Google search feature located? Screen shot?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2015)

It's on the upper right hand side of the "regular" DC website, MM.  You can't see it on the app.

Now that I look at it again, it does say Advanced Search, but it hasn't changed from what it always looked like, at least for me.  I typed in "fried chicken", and it took me to all the DC fried chicken recipes.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 22, 2015)

Google-fu tip of the day: If you want to tell Google specifically where to search for something add the site name, followed by a colon, and then what you're looking for.

discuss cooking: today's funny

Youtube: reverse sear

imdb: john wick


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 22, 2015)

The advanced search is now working.  Before, I wanted to put a joke in Today's Funny, but it wasn't in the New Posts where I hang out, so I tried searching there (I don't bother with the DC search.)  What came up is this whole page of questions to be filled in.  

I did notice that there wasn't a Search Button to use after typing in my request, so this time I just used Enter and it's working fine.

Whew.  I love how easy it is to use and I thought I'd lost it.


----------

